# over the air



## lamotte (Aug 15, 2008)

hoping directv should light up my locals this week with high def signal but would like to know if i will be able to go and add a over the air antenna from antenna direct in its place .

the antenna i would like to use is the clearsteam2 and would use the mount from my directv local. most of my signals are very close in the same area on the compass the closest being just 7 miles away and the farest one being approximately 50 miles away. i m thinking i would like to have a back up in place just in just of rade fade


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Might want to try the *O*TA section and not *F*TA


----------

